# Audi RS4 B5 major overhaul



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detailing/window tinting/wrapping/wheel refurbs & more​

This RS4 B5 is a one owner car! It came to us with only 40,000 miles on the clock from new and was in need of a serious overhaul. After looking around the owner came to us to see if we could do the specific areas he was concerned with for example the whole interior was removed for cleaning of all seats and carpets. All the grills, lights and even under sealed the car. A good 50+ hours of work ended in Audi UK asking to display the car at one of their dealerships for a period of time to show off one of their best ever estate cars. If you can find one of these cheap with low mileage we think they represent the ultimate performance wagon for the money against anything else.

Enjoy!

On arrival the car was generally dirty, covered in road fallout and the paint looking dull. But we like seeing well used performance cars as well as the garage queens which are easy to make look good after a wash!


















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic work!

What a great car, legendary in fact...


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning work on an equally stunning car!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work....great looking car...

:thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Spot on. Looks great.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on a awesome car!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Spotless.
What a mint car.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazing, great cars and that one looks better than new :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Yum yum. Another Audi beast gets the treatment it deserves.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

What a car, I'll have to carry on dreaming


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far guys.

I truly love the B5's so loved every minute of the job.

Robbie


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Big job not to be sniffed at, especially the work to the underside...

Nice work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Superb


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie::argie: I'm in love with that car.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Really winding back the clock there, great result


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Big job not to be sniffed at, especially the work to the underside...
> 
> Nice work Robbie :thumb:


Thanks mate, it made sense treating the underside as it's what holds everything together :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Some hard graft done there, quality car. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Buck said:


> Yum yum. Another Audi beast gets the treatment it deserves.


We have just completed another detail on a stunning B5 RS4 in red. (Not to this degree)

Little write up to follow.....

Robbie


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Top draw Robbie!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Blimey - awesome!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't believe I missed this post sorry Robbie,fantastic work mate.


----------



## Lal B3N (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Aged well them cars.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Lal B3N said:


> Looks great! Aged well them cars.


Thanks :thumb:

Still a huge favourite of mine :argie:

Robbie


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice work, I always get frustrated when I see threads like this one, looks so easy how you clean a car but I dont even can do that right


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

LSpec said:


> very nice work, I always get frustrated when I see threads like this one, looks so easy how you clean a car but I dont even can do that right


Jobs like this are very time consuming :thumb:

Robbie


----------

